# [Brazilian NR] 3x3 BLD - 36.19 (Gabriel Dechichi)



## Gabriel Dechichi (Oct 15, 2013)

Soon I'll post the OH single...






It was a bad, baaaaaaaaad execution, but I'm happy as soon as I keep improving the times...


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 15, 2013)

Not bad at all! That's a huge PB jump, so don't be too upset.

Also that reaction... I know that feel.


----------



## natezach728 (Oct 15, 2013)

awesome! do you have a video of your 9.50 OH single?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 15, 2013)

natezach728 said:


> awesome! do you have a video of your 9.50 OH single?



Read the OP, my friend.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2013)

Really nice solve!


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Oct 15, 2013)

natezach728 said:


> awesome! do you have a video of your 9.50 OH single?



Just waiting to get the 9.50 single that a friend filmed, and also the nl 9.97 +2 in the first round...


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 15, 2013)

Just loved all those reactions  Truly deserved. Sub 10OH and you got a +2? :O


----------



## Gabriel Dechichi (Oct 15, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Just loved all those reactions  Truly deserved. Sub 10OH and you got a +2? :O



Yes =(, it made me really sad... but thankfully I got another one with no penaulty...


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 15, 2013)

Gabriel Dechichi said:


> Yes =(, it made me really sad... but thankfully I got another one with no penaulty...



Eagerly waiting for both the videos. Hopefully with reactions


----------

